# CONTEST: Outdoor Enclosure Photos & Captions! WIN an outdoor heating pad!



## Josh (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm very excited to announce our Tortoise Enclosure Photo Contest for the month of April! This month we will be giving away a Heat Pad and Control Combo Box *valued at over $130*!!





*To Enter:* submit your tortoise's enclosure photo and a short caption (up to a few sentences) about why your enclosure and tortoise could use a brand new, state-of-the-art heating pad. Entries may be posted directly to this thread.

Entries should be submitted by Tuesday, April 21, 2014 @ 11:59PM PST after which a winner will be chosen. 

The photo and caption chosen will *WIN a Heat Pad and Control Combo Box by Osborne Industries*!

Thank you, Osborne Industries for donating a prize for our contest!



Rules to enter:

- Members must have been registered on or before March 31, 2014 to enter this contest.

- Only ONE entry per household.

- Your photo must be of YOUR tortoise enclosure with or without your tortoise.

- You must be the sole owner of the photo you submit.

- Only one submission per member. Choose your photo carefully - you may not change it once it's submitted.

- No photoshopping or photo altering of any kind is allowed.

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:

[Your enclosure photo here]
[Your photo caption here]

Thank you for entries! Please tell your TFO friends about the contest and may the best photo and caption WIN!!


----------



## Zamric (Mar 31, 2014)

*CONTEST: Outdoor Enclosure Photos & Captions! WIN a FREE Osborne Ind. Heating Pad!*





* "...and over here Dear, is where we will build our new house, complete with heated floor, supplied by Osborne Industries!"*


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2014)

*Outdoor Enclosure Photos & Captions! WIN a FREE Osborne Ind. Heating Pad!*







*"...Junior!!! Get out here and mow the lawn!!!"*​


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 2, 2014)

This is a test.


BAMM. 
Well done Josh. As with ObamaCare, we are all free to participate now.


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 2, 2014)

There are 3 tortoises in there I promise!
We deserve a fancy heater because our Mom completely spoils us


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Apr 3, 2014)

From Ed Jones via Jim in Merced

Caption: 
"I'd sleep in more often if I had a snuggly heating pad from Osborne Industries"


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 4, 2014)

Star is hiding under the Hibiscus waiting for the heating pad from Osborne Industries.


----------



## Jazzbell772 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey there, Can you see me? I'm to the right of the log. I'm so tiny but thanks to the folks on this thread my mom built this huge enclosure just for me! I'd be able to stay outside more often if I had more heat. Right now I only have a basking light in one little corner.


----------



## juli11 (Apr 6, 2014)

Not the biggest but they love their outdoor home!


----------



## sissyofone (Apr 6, 2014)

Spunky Sulcata Speaking. " My mom says i could sleep outside at night if i had a heating mat from Osborne Industries " My outside enclosure is my favorite place to be.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 7, 2014)

Heavenly Rads.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 7, 2014)

My reds sure could use a new heated house so I can get my garage back .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2014)

Frankie's Caves: Rubbermaid Cave, Dogloo Cave, Under-the-Porch Cave, and finely Sun Shade Cave to block the hot summer sun.


----------



## jobeanator (Apr 12, 2014)

_Geochelone sulcata _enclosure with rose of sharon and mulberry plant


----------



## motero (Apr 12, 2014)

In the center of the enclosure is a three suite, three entry, two level, ceramic heated, under ground tortoise palace. On the lower level it is a challenge to control the comfort on those cold winter nights. Hum, what could we use to fix this problem?


----------



## Josh (Apr 17, 2014)

Let's see some more entries here! Everyone should at least try to submit something!


----------



## inside_tobys_mind (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's my enclosure!  
I live on top of a dresser and I think some other tortoises have better reasons for winning the heating pad. 
I'll just post a picture anyways because I'm *fabulous*


----------



## Zamric (Apr 18, 2014)

I got more! but just allowed 1....


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 18, 2014)

"Honey, I shrunk the house!"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 18, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 76640
> 
> "Honey, I shrunk the house!"


Based off the detail of the painting, some one has way to much time on their hands.


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 18, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Based off the detail of the painting, some one has way to much time on their hands.


LOL!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 18, 2014)

"Spring is here and I can enjoy the SoCal sunshine! But how will I stay warm next winter? I only have 3 legs and mom is leaning towards keeping me awake again. Hmmm, I know! I can use an Osborne heat pad!!"


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 18, 2014)

Aww! Hi cutie pie!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't see any new heat mat in there, You promised, and my feet are cold dag nab it.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 18, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Based off the detail of the painting, some one has way to much time on their hands.


Well, I DO have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 19, 2014)

Who votes for the winning photo?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2014)

Just a reminder, as we count down to the end of the contest - each member is allowed to enter ONE picture!


----------



## pam (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pictures it will be hard to choose


----------



## kathyth (Apr 20, 2014)

This is part of my CDT enclosure. Jasmine is an older woman and would greatly appreciate the warmth that Osborne could provide her.
She's also looking for a little respect.


----------



## Josh (Apr 20, 2014)

Osborne Industries will be choosing the winner!

Tomorrow will be the last day to enter! Let's see your outdoor enclosures!!!


----------



## cyan (Apr 20, 2014)

All that's missing is a nice warm house!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2014)

*ONCE AGAIN - I REMIND YOU - ONLY ONE ENTRY PER MEMBER. POSTS WITH MORE THAN ONE PICTURE ARE REMOVED FROM THE CONTEST.*


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 21, 2014)

Yvonne, maybe you should've underlined that comment... you know. More emphasis.


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Apr 21, 2014)

This is Herbert's enclosure, a lovely three story home with a gliding bottom drawer like bottom layer that can extend out 4 feet so he can watch tv or pushed in and enjoy the humidified enclosed environment below. When he's done soaking or taking a drink he roams up a spiral staircase to the second or main floor where he sleeps and does his laps as well as sun baths. Te top floor is solely just where he goes to eat and watch my friends and I play poker in the kitchen. He also has some hibiscus plants in the corner that he loves to climb and munch on. Much like the fabulous Toby, I don't need it as bad as maybe some one else but if I did win it I would replace the heated floor he has now which is one you would put in a bathroom floor under some laminate flooring but the temp regulator doesn't work it's either on or not. OR I'd build another enclosure so I could get Herbert a girlfriend.



Good luck to every one


----------



## DeanS (Apr 21, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Yvonne, maybe you should've underlined that comment... you know. More emphasis.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Apr 21, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> View attachment 76640
> 
> "Honey, I shrunk the house!"


That is so cute!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 21, 2014)

Our hollowed log home is comfy and sometimes a tasty bedtime snack will crawl past. However once the snow flakes start dancing and swirling to the ground and the below zero winds start howling like a pack of hungry coyotes, we need help with creating a toasty warm home for those long winter months. A new state-of-the-art heating pad from the wonderful experts at Osborne Industries would be just the thing and would be put to the high tests and usage they are known for.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Apr 21, 2014)

"I would be so much warmer on cold winter nights if I had an Osbourne heating pad to keep me warm."


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 21, 2014)

"TORTOISE COVE"


----------



## Josh (Apr 30, 2014)

I just got an email from Jim over at Osborne Industries - they're going over all the entries and making their selection ASAP!
I will announce the winner in a separate thread as soon as I know who it is! They're hoping to use the winner's photo and post-installation photos as part of their online promo materials! You and your torts could be online-famous! 
May the best photo win! Stay tuned!


----------

